# How to spot a fake NORMA HELLAS DECA



## Grozny (Mar 14, 2011)

A lot of confirmed sources are selling a counterfeit norma hellas deca here is way how to find out if u got the real deal.

There are a few other things that show fake/real. The watermark from the pharmacysticker and the unique number (every box has its own number) fakes all have the same number. Ther is also one fake that has a split stopper. The counterfeiter improves his knowledge, in this fake you see that the manufacturing year and manufacturing month and the xpirydate on the fake lable are complete nonsense.

The real lable has the logo of Norma in the lable the fakes show stars.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 14, 2011)

Any tips to help spot fakes and counterfeits is good IMO.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 14, 2011)

norma hellas deca is most faked steroids out there besides yellow tops.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Mar 14, 2011)

So ironmag sponsor are sell fakes?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have read that every deca william llewellyn tested for his anabolics book in 09 was all fake.  So this tells me that this is not a good buy.  It is hard to find any good deca.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 14, 2011)

I trust WP with their AP products. Where can you get EQ, Tren in amps, and Deca without worrying whether or not it is real quality product?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 14, 2011)

I miss the yellow tops!!  Ah, the good old days!



/V


----------



## Grozny (Mar 14, 2011)

WP its 100% trusted source I never saw any probs with the quality of their gear.


----------



## ROID (Mar 15, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I have read that every deca william llewellyn tested for his anabolics book in 09 was all fake.  So this tells me that this is not a good buy.  It is hard to find any good deca.



I almost purchased a ton of these a few months back. glad I didn't.

Not too much out there anymore that is a safe buy.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 15, 2011)

BIG BUMP....great post
i also see a lot of source sale fakes!!!
its why they sale so low price!


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Mar 15, 2011)

hi........has anyone come across any fake sustanon 250 from karachi BN:NS86398 I got them a while back....same suppler any feed back you have would deeply apprecaited .....


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 15, 2011)

sonofsam1975 said:


> hi........has anyone come across any fake sustanon 250 from karachi BN:NS86398 I got them a while back....same suppler any feed back you have would deeply apprecaited .....



Start your own thread bro, don't hijack this one...we are talking about deca.



/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 15, 2011)

Bump *VictorZ06!*


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have some Norma Deca from WP & it's the bees knees.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> BIG BUMP....great post
> i also see a lot of source sale fakes!!!
> its why they sale so low price!


 

Been seeing some prices that are too good to be true lately. I think this is a good call WP.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 15, 2011)

This days you cant get so easy 1 vial from any Greece pharmacy! not like 5 years ago.
you need to have pharmacy license and all papers fixed to got it.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 15, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> This days you cant get so easy 1 vial from any Greece pharmacy! not like 5 years ago.
> you need to have pharmacy license and all papers fixed to got it.



Yep....besides, all they have in Greece now are 50mg/ml amps.  Sucks.  Like I said in another thread, at least you can get test, AIs, etc all OTC.   Those 1gr boxes were the best (5 vials), and at the time....only 35 euro!! 




/V


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 15, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Yep....besides, all they have in Greece now are 50mg/ml amps.  Sucks.  Like I said in another thread, at least you can get test, AIs, etc all OTC.   Those 1gr boxes were the best (5 vials), and at the time....only 35 euro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Mar 16, 2011)

i get my norma hellas from family that still live in greece it doesnt get any better that that ....i always get enoungh for me and friends for a year .


----------



## srbijadotokija (Mar 16, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Yep....besides, all they have in Greece now are 50mg/ml amps.  Sucks.  Like I said in another thread, at least you can get test, AIs, etc all OTC.   Those 1gr boxes were the best (5 vials), and at the time....only 35 euro!!
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Greece are you from Victor? Are you American living in Greece?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 16, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> VictorZ06 said:
> 
> 
> > What part of Greece are you from Victor? Are you American living in Greece?
> ...


----------



## srbijadotokija (Mar 18, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> srbijadotokija said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an American born in the states, my folks are from Greece.  My father is from Sparta but I spend a good amount of the year just outside of Athens.  I absolutely love it there, going back next month with the wife to visit some family.  You Greek?
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> VictorZ06 said:
> 
> 
> > I am from closeby  country. I used to shop in Omonia aeria, probably same places as you, Kostas, Nicos, Stavors...good old days when you could buy
> ...


----------

